# polyprint texjet echo printing different colors



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

hi
i have 2 polyprint texjet echo printers. they print different colors for the same graphics. i have a lot of problems with customers because sometimes the print colors are not the same as in the design and also i cannot print the same job with both printers because i get different results.
i think maybe the problem is with color profile because i see different info at the profile info box on the texjet rip setup info. each printer is connected to its own computer and texjet rip software, and the profile info is different. i attached photos of the profile info and also of printing results on the two printers for the same design. the problem is not with print head because test prints are ok and we perform daily maintanance and we get this problem since day one with the printers.
the problem happens both when i print only color print on white shirts and when i print with white ink on dark shirs.
you can see in the photos that we have different profile info for the same printing settings, and you can see printing results - different colors for same design, printed on both printers.


----------



## onlycashholder (Mar 4, 2014)

It's look like printer-settings related. When printing on black it looks like on underbase less ink was used.

If your software shows how much $ ink it uses, look at the cost, is the same like on other printer?

At the general settings looks like everything is okay, but what about other tabs? Looks like there you'll be able find a difference in profiles there.


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

onlycashholder said:


> It's look like printer-settings related. When printing on black it looks like on underbase less ink was used.
> 
> If your software shows how much $ ink it uses, look at the cost, is the same like on other printer?
> 
> At the general settings looks like everything is okay, but what about other tabs? Looks like there you'll be able find a difference in profiles there.


thanks,
white underbase is the same, printing cost is the same. one image looks more white only because of the photo quality. 
the 'output color correction' tab(right tab) is the same in both printers.
the 'color manager settings' tab has different out profiles.
i dont think it is related to white underbase, we have this problem in almost every print we do, both with white ink and without white ink. looks like a color profile issue.


----------



## onlycashholder (Mar 4, 2014)

Have you fixed the issue, if yes what it caused?


----------



## Polyprint (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello Shane,

can you please confirm that you are using the same build 3281 at both printers? This mean that we can use the same profile settings on both of them. To do so you will need to reconfigure the printer port settings and select the same profile at the last tab after selecting the printer port. We can help you with Teamviewer if you are not familiar with the process.


----------

